# Mushroom in Habitat?



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 20, 2018)

Would it be safe to include this mushroom in my habitat for a few days?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 21, 2018)

I don't know why not, but I don't think it would last long without the mycelium. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 21, 2018)

I know it wouldnt last long but i thought it would look cool!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 21, 2018)

It would!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Aristalochia (Aug 21, 2018)

Thats a nice looking bolete. It will probably seed your enclosure with some microfauna and maybe a few mushroom flies for your mantids to snack on, if its kept from drying out


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 5, 2018)

I personally would not, especially if it's for decor, why take the risk?

The mushroom would eventually spore out, and create more mushrooms. It would then go to rot, and attract flies that could have been exposed to pesticides and it would have new bacteria and fungus, maybe even mold growing off of it. That could be deadly towards the mantis.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 25, 2018)

I did end up using it and didn't notice any side effects but that was months ago. Actually no little mushrooms grew. When it started to droop I threw it out. Back then I would constantly rearrange cages like every 2 days. But now I am smarter and just do it occasionally, different than normal cleanings of course.


----------

